# Hoffentlich zum letzten Mal



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
nach etlichen Versuchen meinen Teich zu optimieren bin ich nun bei dieser Variante angekommen.
Die luftheber sind abgebaut und stattdessen habe ich eine 16tausender Rohrpumpe in Betrieb und eine 4 tausender für den siebfilter. Die Flansche von den Lufthebern habe ich mit Deckeln verschlossen da ich sie momentan nicht brauche. Der Filter ist bis auf das Bogensieb komplett im Pflanzengraben verschwunden und gefiltert wird über Japanmatten, bewegtes Helix und durch den Pflanzenfilter. Der Skimmer saugt über den Pflanzenfilter an den Korb des Skimmers habe ich mit einem Damenkniestrumpf überzogen und muss täglich gereinigt werden. Am Start ist noch eine 36 Watt UVC und das Wasser ist glasklar.
Um Ströhmung in meinen Teich zu bringen ist da wo die Rohrpumpe ein blässtim Teich ein Winkel angebracht aber seht selbst und sagt mir bitte was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Geli, sieht doch gut aus, auch wenn es mit den LH bei dir nicht geklappt hat kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen.
Nur woran ist es denn nun gescheitert?

LG René


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo René,
Wenn ich das nur wüsste zum einen hatte ich immer wieder das Problem das der Teich erheblich Wasserverlust hatte, dann war der Pflanzenfilter total verschlammt was zum Teil auch mein Verschulden war weil ich die Lavasteine nicht richtig abgewaschen hatte,der Dreck im Teich wurde nicht richtig abgesaugt und zum Schluss waren da noch die Filterkisten die am Teich standen und die mich elendig gestört haben und eine Grobabscheidung hatte ich auch nicht.
Also alles in allem war ich gezwungen was zu unternehmen und wenn ich schon mal drann dann alles ist auch nur einmal Sauerei und nur einmal Stress für die Bewohner des Teiches.
So wie es jetzt ist bin ich eigentlich zufrieden (mal schauen wie lange).


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2015)

Morsche

Hoffe für dich das das nun so klappt wie du es dir vorstellst .
Bin auch mal Gespannt wie lange deine Rohrpumpe durch hält , hör ja immer das die nicht so Langlebig seien ....


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Juni 2015)

Hi Michael,
du machst mir richtig Hoffnung dass das Ganze endlich mal funktioniert und vor allen Dingen länger als bisher.
Wie du ja weißt macht er mir Probleme seit er fertig ist und ich möchte ihn einfach nur genießen ohne über das nächste Leck oder Problem nachdenken zu müssen. Wenn nachdenken dann nur über Dinge was ich verbessern kann aber nicht muss. In diesem Sinne hoffen und beten.


----------



## lotta (20. Juni 2015)

Hi Geli, 
da drücke auch ich Dir fest die Daumen.
Lieber Gruß
Bine


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ja auch mich gibt es noch. Ich will euch mal kurz eine Zusammenfassung des vergangenen Filterjahres geben und hoffe ich kann mit euch eine Löschung für mein Vorhaben finden.
Also der Filter den ich mir im Frühjahr gebastelt habe hat wunderbar funktioniert. Das Wasser vom Teich war den ganzen Sommer über kristallklar und die Algen hatte ich nur im Filtergraben und da reichlich. Die Pflanzen die im Filtergraben habe sind von ihrem Wachstum eher unbefriedigend selbst das __ Schilf war überwuchert von Fadenalgen was mir eigentlich unverständlich ist soll ja ein Starkzehrer sein und kann sich nicht gegen die Algen durchsetzen?? Verstehe ich nicht. Habe von einer Freundin Riesenkakmus geschenkt bekommen und das war die einzig Pflanze die üppig gewachsen ist und frei war von Algen.das ist das eine was mich stört das Andere ist das meine Matten und Schwämme nach eineinhalb Wochen dicht sind und die Reinigung immer eine riesen Action ist. Ich habe ein Bogensieb und eine UVC-Lampe verbaut durch die ein Teil des Wassers gepumt wurden mit einer kleinen Pumpe. Am anderen Ende des Filtergrabens habe ich eine 16000L Rohrpumpe die das gereinigte Wasser zurück in den Teich pumpt. Nach noch nicht mal einer Woche kann ich beobachten wie der Wasserstand im Filtergraben immer niedriger wird und im Teich ansteigt.habe meinen Filtergraben über den Schwämmen und dem Helix abgedeckt und da wachsen auch keine Algen aber danach hemmungslos.
Seit einer Woche ruht meine Technik und ich kann beobachten wie im Teich langsam die Algen zurückkommen. Gefüttert habe ich sehr zurückhaltend zum Besatz es sind 9 Koi zwischen 30 und 40cm, 10St. mit 20cm, und 9St. die von diesem Jahr sind. 
Mein Vorhaben für nächstes Jahr das gesamte Wasser aus dem Teich soll bevor es durch den Filter läuft erst durch die UVC und danach über das Bogensieb. Meine Frage an euch wie fange ich das am besten an bei meiner Konstellation.
Ich hoffe ihr habt mehr Ideen als ich.


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Okt. 2015)

Noch einige Bilder


----------



## troll20 (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Angelika,
nur mal zum Verständnis.
Das Wasser läuft vom Skimmer und BA in den Filtergraben, wird am Ende von einer Rohrpumpe in den Siebfilter gepumpt um dann in Schwerkraft durch die Matten, Hellix usw zurück zum Teich zu laufen. War das jetzt richtig? von wo zieht die zweite Pumpe mit der UV? geht diese auch in der Siebfilter?

LG René


----------



## Michael H (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Gint es auch Bilder von deinem Bogensieb ...?
Wie ist das im moment Verbaut ...? 
Wenn du nächstes Jahr erst alles durch die UVC schicken willst brauchst du ja wieder eine Große Pumpe . Wie wär es den mit einer Tauch-UVC , kannste die irgendwo unterbringen . Meistens sind ja die UVC's die Bremsen im ganzen System .

Und jetzt noch gleich eine Frage in eigener Sache ...
Wie haste die Japanmatte in deinem Filter befestigt ......
  
Hab mal dein Bild geklaut .....


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Okt. 2015)

Hi René,
die Rohrpumpe pumpt gereinigtes Wasser in den Teich und sitzt am Ende des Filtergrabens und die zweite kleine Pumpe sitzt vor dem Filter.Die pumpt durch UVC in das Bogensieb und von da in das Helix. Die hauptmenge an Wasser läuftnicht über die UVC und da muss ich auf jeden Fall nachbessern.Meine Überlegung ist dahingehend dass ich die Rohrpumpe den umgedrehten Weg pumpen lasse also vom Teich in die UVCdann das Bogensieb in den Pflanzenfilter.die Frage die sich mir da stellt ist ob die Pumpe da nicht zu stark ist.Das Wasser das vom Skimmer angesaugt wird läuft nur über einen Damenstrumpf (und der ist nach 3-4 Stunden zu und was da dann rauskommt   kannst du auf dem Bild sehen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Okt. 2015)

Also laufen Skimmer und BA in den Pflanzfilter. 
Am Ende zieht die Rohrrpumpe das Wasser aus dem Pflanzfilter und pumpt zurück in den Teich.
Und von wo saugt deine andere Pumpe bzw wo drückt sei dann hin nach dem Siebfilter?


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Okt. 2015)

Das gereinigte Wasser geht dann direkt in die Helixabteilung saugt am Eingang  des Pflanzenfilters und vor dem eigentlichen Filter


----------



## Sternenstaub (27. Okt. 2015)

Hi miteinander,
vor zwei Wochen habe ich meinen Teich wegen einer KnieOP schon mal winterfest gemacht und oh welch eine Freude wie alle Jahre wieder festgestellt dass ich noch immer Wasser verliere.
Im Sommer bei der Hitze dachte ich dass das Verdunstung ist aber die ist ja vorbei und in zwei Wochen kann nicht so viel verdunsten.  Der Wasserstand hat sich um ca 20cm abgesenkt ich könnte
Da ist guter Rat teuer ich vermute mal dass es die Flansche sind die ich einfach nicht dicht bekomme. Was kann ich machen?? Erstmal nix nicht vor dem Winter und in der Zeit bis zum nächsten Frühling muss mir eine vernünftige Lösung für Teich und Filter einfallen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich bei meinen Überlegungen mit neuen Ideen unterstützen ich bin für alle Lösungsansätze offen.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Geli 



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> wieder festgestellt dass ich noch immer Wasser verliere.



Das gibt es doch fast garnicht ,ich würde erstmal schauen wie tief es diesmal fällt wenn es die Flansche sind wird der Wasserspiegel sich ja auf Flanschhöhe einpegeln 
Ich würde ja fast sagen , bei deinem Glück  war es die richtige entscheidung auf einen BA zu verzichten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sternenstaub (27. Okt. 2015)

Hi Patrick,
Was anderes bleibt mir iM garnicht übrig du hast recht ich bin vom Glück geküsst. Hoffentlich bleibt es bei den Flanschen stehen sonst muss für meine Fische ganz schnell ein Plan B her aber schauen wir mal.
Ganz im Allgemeinen bin ich auch einem Um- Anbau auf welche Art auch immer nicht abgeneigt wenn dat Dingens nur endlich mal dicht wird und vernünftig funktioniert. Nochsoll das Dynamit im Keller bleiben bliebe noch dass man ein Moorbeet draus machen könnte.


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2015)

Ach meno Angelika, dir bleibt wohl nichts erspart.
Also wenn es bei euch nicht soviel geregnet hat, dann wären ja 10 cm ja noch vertretbar aber 20 cm 
Sind alle Abläufe auf einer höhe. außer jetzt die BA?
Laufen irgend welche Leitungen außerhalb vom Teich?


----------



## Sternenstaub (27. Okt. 2015)

Hi René 
Bodenablauf hab ich nicht und geregnet hat es so gut wie garnicht außerhalb des Teiche oder der Anlage sind keine Leitungen verbaut und die Aus- und Einläufe sind alle auf gleicher Höhe.eigentlich kann ich nur hoffendes es diesen Winter nicht längere Zeit regnet sonst hab ich Teich verkehrt nämlich Wasser unter der Folie milder Winter wäre schön.


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2015)

Läuft dein Wasserfall?


----------



## Sternenstaub (27. Okt. 2015)

Nein der ist nicht mehr mit dem Teich verbunden ist noch ein Relikt vom vorherigen Teich. Meine Befürchtung damals war dass es mir nicht gelingen würde den Anschluss zum Teich jemals dicht zu bekommen


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2015)

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder so anschau, dann kann ja der Wasserstand maximal bis zu den Flanschen sinken also so ca 40 cm ?
Wenn tiefer dann ist es wohl eher die Folie ......
Auf deinen Bildern lässt sich schlecht erkennen ob ihr eingeschweißt habt oder mit Falten gearbeitet habt?
Irgend wie ist das blöd das du soweit weg wohnst.....
Hat denn keiner deiner anderen fleißigen Helfer eine Idee, wie Patrick?


----------



## Sternenstaub (27. Okt. 2015)

Hi René,
die Folie im Teich ist EPDM und in meinem Pflanzenfilter hab ich PVC faltenfrei verschweißen lassen. Ich denke mal das der Teich im Frühjahr auch eine neue PVC Folie bekommt die ebenfalls eingeschweißt wird denke auch mal dass wenn es die Flasche sind dass es dann auch Sinn macht die zu erneuern und die Folie dann gleich mit.


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2015)

Angelika, 
ich fühle mit Dir. Bei mir fehlt auch laufend Wasser, und mir graust davor, alles neu machen zu müssen . 
Bei mir liegt es aber an der alten Folie. Ich habe in diesem Jahr den Teich apgepumpt, und mindestens 
sechs undichte Stellen gefunden. Löcher und aufgegangene Nähte. 
Mal abwarten, wie es im Frühjahr aussieht .


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2015)

Angelika, 
ich fühle mit Dir. Bei mir fehlt auch laufend Wasser, und mir graust davor, alles neu machen zu müssen . 
Bei mir liegt es aber an der alten Folie. Ich habe in diesem Jahr den Teich apgepumpt, und mindestens 
sechs undichte Stellen gefunden. Löcher und aufgegangene Nähte. 
Mal abwarten, wie es im Frühjahr aussieht .


----------



## lotta (29. Okt. 2015)

Geli, das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein
Alle Neuerungen umsonst?
Da steckt doch echt der Wurm drin
Ich hab leider auch keine Idee mehr,
außer 
Flansch und
immer 
wieder 
Flansch

Viel Glück
auch für die weitere Knie OP
Bine


----------

